# Dilemme iphone x ou switch vers android



## panany (18 Septembre 2017)

bonjour a tous alors pour cette "nouvelle anné" je suis face a un dilemme, l iphone X ( qui sera surement un super modele ) m a un peu décu par son design, et surtout son Prix....

Il est vrai qu aujourdhui les telephones bordeless sont magnifique en général....

j hésite donc a switcher .... a vrai dire mon seul probleme étant plutot android ^^ ( un peu comme tout le monde je crois ^^ ) 


il y a quand meme beaucoup de modele qui sont ou vraiment sympa ( S8 ), j ai aussi vu le LG V30 qui va sortir.. et surtout le huawei Mate 10...


je pense je suis comme beaucoup de gens en ce moment, en pleine hésitation ^^

si vous avez des avis ... sur un switch loupé, ou réussit .... sur un avis sur LG huawei haut de gamme 


merci a tout le monde


----------



## Kaellyth (18 Septembre 2017)

Je vais pour ma part seulement prendre un 7+, 8 ou 8+ pour Icloud qui ne fonctionne pas chez Android (je parle là de la synchronisation de fichiers). 
Je trouve le S8 vraiment magnifique...


----------



## Michael003 (18 Septembre 2017)

Effectivement le S8 et S8+ sont vraiment magnifiques, et le prix est quasiment descendu de 50% aujourd'hui (on en trouve à 500€), après est-ce que tu es capable de quitter l'OS d'Apple...Moi c'est ça qui m'a toujours repoussé


----------



## panany (18 Septembre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Effectivement le S8 et S8+ sont vraiment magnifiques, et le prix est quasiment descendu de 50% aujourd'hui (on en trouve à 500€), après est-ce que tu es capable de quitter l'OS d'Apple...Moi c'est ça qui m'a toujours repoussé




moi j avou que le nouveau mate 10 qui sera annoncer dans 1 mois me fait de l oeuil... le LG V30 aussi mais un peu moins ^^

enfait quand on résume la situation, les telephones c est comme les ordi ... apple c est chers ( trop ? ) mais au final qui l os mac pour windows ca fait chier ^^


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2017)

@panany
Ne désactive pas le correcteur orthographique, ça nous piquera moins les yeux.


----------



## jean512 (18 Septembre 2017)

sujet très simple à résoudre : 
- si tu préfère android alors ne prend pas d'iPhone
- sinon prends un iPhone

voila c'est résolu


----------



## Jack82 (21 Septembre 2017)

J'ai un membre de ma famille qui avait un iPhone, il a changé pour un Androïd mais moins de 6 mois après, il est repassé sous iPhone.
Perso, je suis iPhone depuis janvier 2012. Je reste iPhone car gestion beaucoup plus facile et sans risque de se ramasser une appli à risque.


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2017)

Encore plus simple : j'ai un téléphone avec chacun des systèmes.
Et je n'aime véritablement ni l'un ni l'autre 

Pour l'iPhone X, si je mets de côté que je ne l'achèterai pas (aucun intérêt pour mon utilisation, prix à des coudées au-dessus de ce que j'accepte de payer pour un téléphone), je pense qu'on a intérêt à le prendre en main et à l'évaluer avant de se lancer.

Par ailleurs, je reste circonspect quant à FaceID. Surtout avec la disparition de TouchID. Souvent mon téléphone est posé sur la table à côté de moi et j'utilise TouchID pour l'allumer/le déverrouiller, sans avoir à l'approcher ou à incliner le visage.  Par exemple, à cet instant précis, l'axe de mon regard fait un angle entre 30° et 45° avec le plan du téléphone : aucun problème pour le déverrouiller du doigt et consulter mes mails.
Avec FaceID, je crains de devoir le rapprocher et le mettre juste sous mon nez ou de devoir le soulever. Pas pratique du tout.


----------



## Alino06 (21 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je reste circonspect quant à FaceID. Surtout avec la disparition de TouchID. Souvent mon téléphone est posé sur la table à côté de moi et j'utilise TouchID pour l'allumer/le déverrouiller, sans avoir à l'approcher ou à incliner le visage.  Par exemple, à cet instant précis, l'axe de mon regard fait un angle entre 30° et 45° avec le plan du téléphone : aucun problème pour le déverrouiller du doigt et consulter mes mails.
> Avec FaceID, je crains de devoir le rapprocher et le mettre juste sous mon nez ou de devoir le soulever. Pas pratique du tout.



Sur le S8+ c'est l'horreur ça, et c'est une des raisons pour laquelle j'utilise toujours la reconnaissance d'empreinte plutôt que la reconnaissance faciale, pour l'Iris n'en parlons même pas, malgré le fait que ça marche même de nuit, c'est hyper chiant de devoir bien caler sa tête. 
D'ailleurs je trouve cette histoire de bouton mal placé très exagéré sur les derniers Galaxy, on finit vite par si faire


----------



## okeeb (21 Septembre 2017)

question éternelle que voilà... les habitués d'Apple diront avoir du mal à se faire à l'ergonomie Android, et ces derniers diront de même de la prise en main d'un iPhone... Point de salut de ce côté-ci, on se sent bien avec ce que l'on a l'habitude d'utiliser.

au-delà des fonctionnalités (je range dans cette case les choses qui sont réellement utiles, pas les pseudos gadgeto-faceid-iris scanning... qui restent anecdotiques, hackables et franchement pas vitaux) que l'on trouvera à tout coup chez les uns comme chez les autres, je pense que le choix reviendra toujours vers les mêmes critères de base :

- à quoi est-on habitué
- dispose-t-on d'un "écosystème" compatible ?
- dispose-t-on du budget nécessaire ?
- et surtout, que veut-on réellement faire avec ?

nul doute que tous ces appareils sont excellents ; j'entends souvent parler autour de moi d'iphones pourris, qui cassent facilement, qui tient pas la charge, blablabla, ou de samsung sur lesquels on chope des applications vérolées, pas faciles à utiliser, d'android qui n'est pas ergonomique, ou de fonctions qu'on n'y trouve pas... mmmmouais... les fonctions jugées manquantes sont souvent présentes, justes pas vraiment cherchées par le détracteur. les applis vérolées ? allez, allez, j'ai eu une quantité conséquente d'android sans jamais avoir vécu quoique ce soit à ce niveau... iphone fragile ? peut-être un peu plus qu'un samsung, mais honnêtement, les grognons n'ont qu'à être soigneux et protéger leur précieux plutôt que de s'entêter à les laisser nus et exposés aux aléas du quotidien. vu le tarif et l'importance qu'il revêt pour moi, personnellement et professionnellement, je n'envisage même pas de ne pas protéger mon smartphone... l'expérience utilisateur et l'ergonomie ? question d'habitude, aucun des deux ne fait mieux que l'autre : j'adorais mon iphone, j'ai tâtonné avec mon premier android, et maintenant je mouline quand je dois manipuler les iphones de mon entourage...

c'est une guerre sans fin ; ces téléphones sont tous puissants, avant-gardistes et bourrés de fonctions plus ou moins indispensables. certains sont financièrement plus cohérents, d'autres moins, qu'à cela ne tienne, chacun fait ce qu'il veut de l'argent qu'il a gagné, fort heureusement. maintenant, je suis un peu vieux jeu même si je suis un geek indécrottable, et c'est uniquement sur le terrain de l'argent que j'aurais du mal à me diriger vers un iphone x, quand je vois xiaomi pondre un borderless à un tarif défiant toute concurrence et remettant de fait en cause la réelle légitimité du prix du X...
sans parler de la prise en main qui doit forcément bousculer nos habitudes du fait de cet écran bord-à-bord...


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2017)

La prise en main est pour une part prise en charge par le système, qui doit être capable de discerner la saisie du pointage (un peu comme, pour l'iPad Pro, la paume doit être ignorée). Sur les Galaxy, ça semble fonctionner.

Avec Android, j'ai une souplesse qui me convient ; malheureusement, les développeurs  semblent plus conscients des questions ergonomiques lorsqu'ils travaillent sur iOS [tiens ! ça rappelle des souvenirs sur d'autres ordinateurs...] Si une application existe des deux côtés, ses deux versions sont généralement très semblables. Mais lorsque j'utilise une bonne application sur iOS qui n'existe pas sur Android, je peine à trouver aussi bien sur ce dernier

Exemple, la messagerie. J'adore Spark mais ne trouve pas d'équivalent sur Android. _A contrario_, j'ai sur Android un client de messagerie avec un vrai anti-spam bayésien mais sur iOS, je n'en vois pas...

Au passage, iOS 11 est sur mon téléphone depuis hier soir et il fonctionne. Il y a quelques fautes de goût (l'écran de notification qui reprend l'écran de verrouillage ne me paraît très réussi) mais ça marche. Néanmoins, comme d'habitude, ça m'a remis le Wifi, la localisation et le BT sans me demander mon avis, comme toujours. Choses qui ne se produisent pas sur mes mises à jour Android. De même, avec Android, je peux faire mes mises à jour avec la connexion cellulaire, laquelle est bien plus rapide que ma connexion ADSL : je n'ai pas une limitation débile pour m'en empêcher.

Pour revenir à l'iPhone X : j'ai l'impression qu'il a demandé plus de boulot que prévu et que la peinture n'est pas bien sèche. Laisser passer la première série me paraît une bonne politique.


----------



## Marco787 (21 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Encore plus simple : j'ai un téléphone avec chacun des systèmes.
> Et je n'aime véritablement ni l'un ni l'autre
> 
> [...]
> ...



A l'heure actuelle, il n'est pas établi que Face ID nécessite d'être + ou - face au visage ; il est possible qu'il fonctionne dans votre cas de figure, mais difficile de répondre sans avoir testé en vrai...


----------



## panany (25 Septembre 2017)

Pas simple pour que je me decide haha


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

J'ajouterai qu'au sein même d'Android, le choix doit être fait selon la surcouche: les Android purs sont finalement peu nombreux
Ce qui revient soit à se taper une surcouche dégueulasse soit à devoir bidouiller et mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour rendre l'interface à son goût et/ou à son besoin...

L'autre point non négligeable, c'est le SAV!
Toujours déconsidéré tant qu'on a pas eu besoin d'y recourir...
Ça paraît tellement "naturel" et simple chez Apple, mais avec un peu de recul, je n'aurais pas aimé avoir un Android pour les quelques (rares heureusement) fois où j'ai dû y faire appel 

Un débat intéressant par les journalistes de 01net:


----------



## Orphanis (25 Septembre 2017)

A titre personnel, j’ai déjà tenté le switch vers Android deux fois et je n’ai pas été convaincu par l’ergonomie du système.
Je pense qu’IOS se complexifie et pas forcément dans le bon sens et il y a fort à parier que dans quelques années, il sera aussi peu ergonomique qu’un téléphone Android rendant ainsi le switch plus transparent mais pour l’heure, je te conseille, si tes finances te le permettent et si ton usage l’exige,  de rester chez Apple et de prendre un IPhone 8/ 8 plus  (éventuellement 7 même si le mien mouline depuis le passage à IOS 11). Personnellement, je trouve le prix du X (une éventuelle bêta) indécent.

Depuis l’IPhone originel, et si j’excepte le 6s, j’ai systématiquement acheté tous les IPhone à leurs sorties. C’est la première fois que je passe mon tour. Si les gens boycottent massivement  la nouvelle fournée (fournaise ?) cela invitera Apple à reposer les pieds sur terre et à repenser le rapport qualité / prix de ses produits. Les sommes demandées pour les nouvelles machines sont stratosphériques par rapport à ce qu’ils proposent et depuis que je suis sur Apple (2004 - IBook), cela fait maintenant quelques temps que ma confiance en cette marque est érodée : quand je mettais de l’argent dans un produit, j’avais l’impression qu’il était mûr et quand ce n’était pas le cas, Apple y remédiait rapidement (Apple avait, gratuitement dépêché un technicien chez moi pour changer ma dalle jaune du premier IMac 27).

Je comprends votre envie de switch mais malheureusement que ce soit en PC ou en téléphone, la concurrence doit revoir son système d’exploitation pour attirer les clients d’Apple.


----------



## okeeb (25 Septembre 2017)

Oui, enfin la bidouille se résume à installer un launcher comme l'excellent nova et télécharger un set d'icônes, ce qui doit prendre tout au plus 2 minutes, ou carrément, à partir d'Android 6.0, gérer les thèmes en interne via le menu dédié de Samsung qui permet d'accéder directement à une boutique...
Quand au sav, j'avoue y avoir fait appel 3 fois en 10 ans de Samsung et à chaque fois un mobile sous scellés m'a été livré en moins 4 jours donc...


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2017)

mon iphone 8+ arrive demain pour remplacer mon 7+ je ne veux pas de 8X et c'est pas une question de prix , ni d'Android car je n'arrive pas a m'y faire sinon mon choix irait vers le Huawei


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2017)

comme Orphanis  ni Android ni Windows ne me donnent envie de bouger meme si je rale souvent contre Apple


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

Orphanis a dit:


> A titre personnel, j’ai déjà tenté le switch vers Android deux fois et je n’ai pas été convaincu par l’ergonomie du système


Pareil!
Mais je suis prêt à me laisser tenter une 3ème fois... comme tu le dis, les OS évoluent et se copient entre eux: comme iOS devient de plus en plus une usine à gaz, on peut légitimement penser qu'Android devient plus simple, plus agréable, plus user-friendly, moins geek

Ce qui m'avait surtout marqué c'était la synchro chiante avec le Mac. Aujourd'hui presque tout passe par le cloud (Dropbox, Spotify...) donc why not.

À mon sens le point le plus complexe concerne les apps, et donc l'écosystème dans une moindre mesure: quelqu'un qui offre déjà sa vie privée à Google via Gmail, Google Photos, Google Docs &co, n'aura pas grand intérêt à avoir un iPhone plutôt qu'un Android.
Moi je suis 100% Apple (Music, iCloud...) et y compris pour mes appareils (notamment l'iPad, je trouve ça moins fluide de rajouter un OS supplémentaire avec de nouvelles habitudes) donc plus compliqué (sans compter qu'il faut racheter toutes ses apps, c'est un budget).
Le dernier point concerne la synergie entre les devices (Handoff, signets Safari): on a l'impression que ça n'est rien mais c'est en le perdant qu'on voit que ça manque...



okeeb a dit:


> Oui, enfin la bidouille (...) doit prendre tout au plus 2 minutes


2' quand tu es geek et tu connais l'environnement Android: il faut t'imaginer à la place d'un néophyte complet
Et je parlais d'installer un Android pur sans ces putains de surcouche (pas de rajouter un truc en plus comme un launcher)... J'ai de mauvais souvenir d'apps en triple



okeeb a dit:


> un mobile sous scellés m'a été livré en moins 4 jours donc...


Contre 4' en Apple Store. Çam'embêterait de rester 4j sans smartphone, mais chacun a son propre niveau d'exigence
Je peux entendre que cela a un coût, et j'accepte de payer ce "surcoût" dans le prix initial


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2017)

Chacun sa petite expérience dans les 2 univers. Je me suis arrêté a l'iPhone 4S, j'en avais assez d'être prisonnier d'Apple pour tout ! Depuis je suis chez Samsung en ayant commencé avec le S3 et je continue depuis avec les numéros impairs. 

Ce n'est pas Android sur qui il faut taper sur les doigts, c'est un système très bien pensé et convivial, mais auprès de toutes les marques qui proposent une version minimaliste d'Android avec une surcouche logicielle qui provient aussi de votre opérateur dans le bas de gamme et qui rebutent tous les détracteurs qui répondent dans ce message.

Pour certains, avez-vous eu en mains le haut de gamme, donc l'équivalent chez Apple, entre les mains, l'avez-vous testé ? Je pense bien que non, sinon vous n'auriez rien à dire. Au niveau des performances, je n'ai rien à dire, au niveau de la surcouche logicielle, le haut de gamme n'est absolument pas pénalisé et il est bien plus facile, sans être un geek, de paramétrer comme on veut le système Android. Avec iOS, le jailbreak est la panacée, mais pas pour tous les modèles et au prix d'un sacré bidouillage !!!

C'est déjà mentionné dans la réponse #16, il y a un équivalent de App Store qui est le Play Store dans lequel on trouve tout ce que l'on veut. J'ai donc trouvé un site qui me permet de changer le thème, les icônes, etc, sans me prendre la tête et surtout ne pas perdre inutilement du temps.


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Android sur qui il faut taper sur les doigts, c'est un système très bien pensé et convivial, mais auprès de toutes les marques qui proposent une version minimaliste d'Android avec une surcouche logicielle qui provient aussi de votre opérateur dans le bas de gamme


Samsung n'est pas un opérateur...
Quand je parle de surcouche, je faisais clairement allusion à cette daube de TouchWizz (maintenant Samung Experience), qui a toujours fait l'unanimité contre lui: https://www.androidpit.fr/touchwiz-et-autres-surcouches-mauvaises-android

J'ai eu un Xperia et un One Plus: ce dernier se rapprochait d'Android pur, et la différence est flagrante
Je veux bien réessayer un Android pur ou très proche (comme Oxygen, voire MIUI puisque pompée sur iOS) mais le problème est alors identique que de rester chez Apple: le faible choix des terminaux (sorti du Pixel, pas grand-chose en définitive...)


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2017)

Ton lien date de 2016 et par défaut je ne me fie jamais à des articles qui me paraissent par trop subjectifs en influençant de futurs acheteurs. Avec mon premier S3, j'ai été un peu dubitatif, un peu désorienté, mais finalement ça passe très vite et j'ai retrouvé une liberté totale.

Je sais bien que Samsung n'est pas un opérateur, je parle de l'opérateur téléphonique qui peut en rajouter une couche.


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2017)

Non je n’ai jamais testé du haut de gamme 
Uniquement une mini tablette Samsung


----------



## okeeb (25 Septembre 2017)

@Locke, tout comme vous, avez soulevé un lièvre bien connu des smartphones équipés d'android, la fameuse surcouche, clouée au pilori dès qu'on prononce son nom, ce qui d'ailleurs a fini par être le postulat de base quand il s'agit de parler d'elle.

mais que lui reproche-t-on ? une stabilité hasardeuse ? une lourdeur handicapante ? une complexité inutile ?

ok, ok, c'était bien la donne globale il y a quelques années, j'en conviens. mais là, l'on parle de smartphones de moins de 18 mois, pourquoi opposer sempiternellement les tout derniers iphones à des pseudos expériences utilisateurs basées sur des appareils milieu ou entrée de gamme vendus 4 fois moins cher (dieu du ciel, est-ce qu'un jour une tablette, samsung ou autre, a -t-elle été réellement le porte-étendard d'une marque ?)

il y a bien longtemps que même l'affreuse touchwizz n'est plus la cochonnerie qu'elle fut... encore faudrait-il manipuler un S7 ou 8 en même temps qu'un iPhone 7 ou 8 pour s'en apercevoir. 

je reconnais par contre qu'une des forces d'apple est de parvenir à imposer son os sans autoriser les modifications d'interface aux opérateurs, ce que la structure libre d'android interdit d'office. s'ensuivent les sur-surcouches, qui elles sont de véritables aberrations parfois.

très franchement, il est humain évidemment de se sentir mieux avec ce que l'on connaît, et je ne doute pas qu'un apple user équipé de divers appareils de la marque vive une expérience utilisateur fluide et agréable, bien plus que s'il possédait un android qui ferait tâche dans son écosystème, mais je ne trouve pas qu'un smartphone android de type "flagship" actuel démérite réellement face aux derniers rejetons pommés. d'ailleurs, si android était aussi inférieur que certains le disent, pourquoi diable aller y picorer certaines idées à intégrer à iOS ? liste déroulante verticale, manipulation des icônes de l'accueil, gestion cloud des données utilisateur via une adresse mail...

tout comme l'utilisateur d'iPhone peste face à l'interface android, je voue jure que je patine lourd avec un iPhone dans les mains, sans mauvaise volonté aucune... Rançon de l'habitude et du confort quotidien. mes contacts se synchronisent, mon agenda me suit sur mes divers appareils (dont mon MbP), mes dossiers de stockage cloud, mes images, mes documents importants...


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> si android était aussi inférieur que certains le disent, pourquoi diable aller y picorer certaines idées à intégrer à iOS ?


« _Il n’y a pas de mauvais matériel, il n’y a que des mauvais ouvriers _»
De la même manière, on pourrait dire qu’il n’y a pas de mauvais OS, il n’y a que des utilisateurs à éduquer!

Il semble qu’on parle ici de flagship or un Samsung S8, un LG V30 ou un Google Pixel n’ont pas grand chose à envier à un iPhone 8... niveau tarif!
Donc au final je dirais encore heureux que leur OS soit « au niveau »
Pour moi l’autre vrai problème d’Android, c’est la dégringolade des prix quelques mois après leur sortie, rendant la revente très compliquée... l’iPhone 7 est resté à son prix jusqu’au 15 septembre, et n’a baissé que de 130€ à la sortie du 8... en parallèle le S8 se trouve déjà à moins de 500€...
_Je veux bien entendre certains haters traiter les acheteurs de la pomme de « pigeons » mais personne n’est dupe..._


----------



## okeeb (25 Septembre 2017)

Là, je suis bien d'accord : il est clair que les valeurs de cotation ne se maintienent pas de la même manière...
Encore faut il avoir envie de vendre.
Quand à la gamme Pixel, je peine à la voir comme la digne représentante d'une haute lignée à même de combattre dans la cour d'un iPhone...


----------



## ibabar (25 Septembre 2017)

L’un des questionnements que j’ai concerne les tablettes: il me semble que tout le monde s’accorde à reconnaître la supériorité des iPad sur les tablettes Android... pourquoi?
Techniquement les OS sont les mêmes (et on peut même dire - hormis pour iOS11 - que l’iPad a toujours été le parent pauvre), et le matériel n’est pas spécialement novateur chez Apple (hormis le genialissime Pencil mais qui est récent)
Si certains connaisseurs du monde Android peuvent m’éclairer?


----------



## okeeb (25 Septembre 2017)

Tout à fait d'accord. Encore une fois, l'écosystème, l'os propriétaire et l'esthétique ont parlé : stable, beau, que demander de plus ? J'ai eu quantités de tablettes, et la seule, lorsque je m'apprêtais à acquérir un iPad 4 mini cellular, qui m'ai finalement réconcilié avec les tablettes Android (que je considère souvent très mal conçues et peu intéressantes) est la Sony Xperia Z3 Compact, que je possède toujours aujourd'hui tant elle est pleine de qualités face à ses congénères...
Habituellement elles sont peu autonomes, sous équipées en terme de puissance, comme si elles étaient développées comme des cinquièmes roues de carrosses...


----------



## Kaellyth (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Oh, encore un énième topic...
J'attendais la la sortie de l'Iphone 8 pour voir ce que ça donnerait ainsi que pour la baisse de prix.

J'ai le budget pour prendre un 8, actuellement j'ai un S3. (Autant vous dire qu'il date).
Je ne suis aucunement attaché à l'os de l'Iphone vue que je n'en ai jamais eu.
Le seule point qui me pousse à aller chez Apple c'est parce que c'est beau et Icloud.
En effet j'ai icloud sur mon ordinateur fixe de gaming, le mac pro 2017 16ram 256ssd pour les études, donc tout est synchronisé, ce serait du coup plutôt efficace d'avoir accès à icloud sur le téléphone afin de réviser dans le bus par exemple (Icloud est bloqué sur android).

Maintenant la question est, est-ce que c'est intéressant d'acheter un Iphone maintenant avec la nouvelle "génération" qui devrait avoir lieu ? (je pense que le prochain Iphone (par exemple le X1) sera lui aussi à 1200€, je vois mal Apple sortir un telephone moins chère que le précédent et mieux...
Est-ce que Icloud vaut vraiment la différence de prix ou alors prendre un Android et télécharger mes fichiers de cours tous les jours/2jours.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

*Note de la modération :* pas la peine de créer un nouveau message alors qu'il en existe déjà un. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Septembre 2017)

Dans ton cas, un iPhone pourrait te simplifier la vie.
Plutôt qu'un iPhone 8, je te recommanderai presque un iPhone 7. Il n'est pas très différent du 8, mais tu l'aura pour moins cher avec une capacité supérieure (si on compare le 7 en 128Go vs le 8 en 64Go).

Comment sont stockés des fichiers de cours sur ton mac ? Il faut aller dans le répertoire contenant les fichiers via le iPhone pour les télécharger.


----------



## Kaellyth (25 Septembre 2017)

Merci de ta réponse, 
Je n'ai pas besoin de tant de stockage, 64go me suffisent amplement ! 
Dans mes documents, j'ai un dossier par matière... 

J'ai vraiment peur qu'il y ait un monde entre le 8 et le prochain, qui rendrait totalement ridicules tous les précédents Iphones


----------



## ScapO (25 Septembre 2017)

Oui ,paraît qu'il fera même le café...


----------



## jmtweb (25 Septembre 2017)

panany a dit:


> bonjour a tous alors pour cette "nouvelle anné" je suis face a un dilemme, l iphone X ( qui sera surement un super modele ) m a un peu décu par son design, et surtout son Prix....
> 
> Il est vrai qu aujourdhui les telephones bordeless sont magnifique en général....
> 
> ...




J'ai switché il y a deux ans vers android et pour être honnête je cherche encore les différences. Je me marre quand je lis des trucs du genre iOS est plus stable etc. Sérieusement, aucun dépaysement avec IOS ou Android.
En revanche, concernant le hardware, j'ai commencé avec un Samsung haut de gamme et au bout d'un an à cause de chutes à répétitions, j'ai opté pour le Huawei Mate 9 et ce fut la révélation. Depuis décembre 2016, je vénère mon joujou.
Je fais des photos top, je l'utilise plusieurs jours sans avoir besoin de le recharger. En une heure à peine, il est rechargé et c'est reparti pour plusieurs jours. Je n'ai plus besoin de le rebooter de temps en temps comme c'était le cas avec mon iPhone suite à des écrans figés. Pour l'échange des données, photos, vidéos, j'utilise "airmore". C'est rapide et efficace. (J'ai deux iMacs, un encore sous snow léopard et le nouveau sous sierra (high sierra quand le téléchargement sera terminé) et avec Android, ça marche nickel.
Je suis tellement enchanté par mon Huawei que je n'imagine pas tester une autre marque dans les années à venir. En revanche, je ne reviendrai pas vers Samsung. Si tu fais l'acquisition d'un Mate, tu seras conquis. Après neuf mois d'utilisation, je n'ai pas une seule critique à faire à ce téléphone tant il est extraordinaire. Je ne suis prêt à m'en séparer ! Quant à revenir vers un iPhone ; non merci même gratuit.


----------



## panany (26 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> J'ai switché il y a deux ans vers android et pour être honnête je cherche encore les différences. Je me marre quand je lis des trucs du genre iOS est plus stable etc. Sérieusement, aucun dépaysement avec IOS ou Android.
> En revanche, concernant le hardware, j'ai commencé avec un Samsung haut de gamme et au bout d'un an à cause de chutes à répétitions, j'ai opté pour le Huawei Mate 9 et ce fut la révélation. Depuis décembre 2016, je vénère mon joujou.
> Je fais des photos top, je l'utilise plusieurs jours sans avoir besoin de le recharger. En une heure à peine, il est rechargé et c'est reparti pour plusieurs jours. Je n'ai plus besoin de le rebooter de temps en temps comme c'était le cas avec mon iPhone suite à des écrans figés. Pour l'échange des données, photos, vidéos, j'utilise "airmore". C'est rapide et efficace. (J'ai deux iMacs, un encore sous snow léopard et le nouveau sous sierra (high sierra quand le téléchargement sera terminé) et avec Android, ça marche nickel.
> Je suis tellement enchanté par mon Huawei que je n'imagine pas tester une autre marque dans les années à venir. En revanche, je ne reviendrai pas vers Samsung. Si tu fais l'acquisition d'un Mate, tu seras conquis. Après neuf mois d'utilisation, je n'ai pas une seule critique à faire à ce téléphone tant il est extraordinaire. Je ne suis prêt à m'en séparer ! Quant à revenir vers un iPhone ; non merci même gratuit.




Le mate 10 (pro?) me ferait preque de l oeil


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

Hélas, je ne connais pas le Mate 10. Je suppose qu'il doit être bien mais je ne peux parler que de ma propre expérience.


----------



## panany (26 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Hélas, je ne connais pas le Mate 10. Je suppose qu'il doit être bien mais je ne peux parler que de ma propre expérience.



normal il va etre présenter le 13 octobre je crois


----------



## ibabar (26 Septembre 2017)

panany a dit:


> il va etre présenter le 13 octobre


Présentation des Mate 10 le 16 octobre (et des nouveaux Pixel le 4 octobre) 

*Et si l’un des problèmes majeurs au switch vers Android était le fait de pouvoir toucher et manipuler les produits?*
Avec Apple on est habitué à avoir tous les modèles en démo en AS, pour les Android, si on excepte qq boutiques (parfois des boutiques éphémères) de marques (Samsung, LG, Huawei...) et presque uniquement conscrites à Paris... pas beaucoup de choix en boutiques (FNAC, Darty, opérateurs...): si on excepte les modèles entrée et milieu de gamme, les corners generalement dédiés à Samsung uniquement, il reste peu de place pour les flagships... et quand on a le bonheur d’en trouver un (qui ne soit pas une réplique plastique)... dans 95% des cas la batterie est vide


----------



## NestorK (26 Septembre 2017)

Pour moi, le vrai problème du switch, c'est l'intégration.

Aujourd'hui, j'aurais du mal à me passer d'iMessage, mais j'aurais encore plus de mal à me passer de Continuity.

Sinon, question hardware et OS, Android n'a pas vraiment grand chose à envier à iOS, même si je trouve que questions apps, iOS est toujours avantagé.


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

WhatsApp fait mieux. Et en admettant que tu y sois allergique, Samsung propose ou va proposer un équivalent.
La pomme aurait très bien pu faire un portage sur Android mais fidéliser sa clientèle est plus important que répondre à son attente au sens large du terme. C'est justement cet écosystème "forcé" qui me dégoute et qui m'a motivé en partie à switcher vers Android.


----------



## ibabar (26 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> WhatsApp fait mieux. Et en admettant que tu y sois allergique, Samsung propose ou va proposer un équivalent


WhatsApp fait en effet bien mieux... niveau pompage de batterie!

Samsung peut bien proposer un équivalent (en espérant qu'il marche mieux que Bixby son "équivalent" Siri...): le "problème" vient des gens avec qui on communique !
Dans mon cas la plupart de mon entourage possède un iPhone, donc avoir une messagerie propre aux détenteurs de Samsung ne me servirait à rien


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Dans mon cas la plupart de mon entourage possède un iPhone, donc avoir une messagerie propre aux détenteurs de Samsung ne me servirait à rien


Ben non, Samsung n'a pas une messagerie qui lui est propre comme les iPhone, elle utilise la messagerie d'Android qui est quand même largement majoritaire dans le reste du monde.


----------



## okeeb (26 Septembre 2017)

Attention aux idées reçues... Whatsapp n'a rien d'un pompeur de batterie : il tourne en permanence sur mon s7 accompagné d'hangout et de skype et ça n'empêche pas mon mobile de finir ma journée entre 30 et 45%, avec Bluetooth, 4g, 1 à 2h d'appels et une 50aine de SMS...
Quand à bixby, il ne dysfonctionne pas, il n'est pour l'instant pas capable de comprendre le français, c'est différent...
Maintenant c'est clair que si l'entourage est sous iPhone, imessage est bien mieux. Dommage d'ailleurs que l'on ai jamais eu une version Android pour pouvoir converser avec nos pom'potes [emoji16] (tiens, je l'aime bien celle-là [emoji16])


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2017)

Je suis très bien dans l’écosystème Apple. Contacts, calendrier, signets,... se synchronisent via le cloud et iCloud Drive me permet simplement de travailler sur les documents qui y sont stockés depuis mon Mac ou iPhone et iPad.

Concernant Android, je bloque sur le fait que c’est signé Google et qu’en matière de non respect de la confidentialité des données ils sont très forts.

Pour ce qui est des smartphones de Samsung et consorts, je ne doute pas qu’ils soient excellents. Cependant je m’amuse de voir qu’on critique le prix élevé des iPhone mais que personne ne s’émeut de voir des smartphones sous Android vendus à environ 1000€. Parce que, en vérité, tous les smartphones premium atteignent des niveaux de prix qui commencent à devenir délirants.

Je n’envisage donc pas dans l’immédiat de changer de crèmerie.


----------



## ibabar (26 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, Samsung n'a pas une messagerie qui lui est propre comme les iPhone, elle utilise la messagerie d'Android qui est quand même largement majoritaire dans le reste du monde


Au temps pour moi, je pensais que c’était une messagerie propre comme BBM en son temps sur BlackBerry (_bien qu’ils aient essayé de la porter sur Android sur la fin quand ils avaient déjà un pied dans la tombe..._).

Cependant le reste du monde m’importe peu: dans mon petit monde à moi 80% de mon entourage à un iPhone donc Messages d’Apple a plus « d’impact » me concernant 



okeeb a dit:


> Attention aux idées reçues... Whatsapp n'a rien d'un pompeur de batterie


Et pourtant de nombreux usagers d’iPhone se plaignent de sa consommation déraisonnée de batterie... si on lui adjoint Facebook et Google Maps, on a le triumvirat des apps gourmandes!



okeeb a dit:


> Quand à bixby, il ne dysfonctionne pas, il n'est pour l'instant pas capable de comprendre le français, c'est différent...


C’est vrai, mais au final le résultat est le même malheureusement



Himeji a dit:


> Cependant je m’amuse de voir qu’on critique le prix élevé des iPhone mais que personne ne s’émeut de voir des smartphones sous Android vendus à environ 1000€


Entièrement d’accord, et comme je le soulignais cela est accentué par les décotes des Android moins d’un semestre après leur sortie 

Le prix en soi n’est rien, c’est la valeur effective qu’il faut calculer (_prix achat - prix revente: pour un S8 ce prix d’achat prend déjà 300 ou 400€ dans la vue alors que le produit est toujours commercialisé... quand l’iPhone ne perd que 130€ à la sortie du nouveau_), et plus encore la valeur d’usage (_2€/j est-ce cher pour un produit qu’on utilise en « permanence »? or ça correspond à près de 1500€ sur 2 ans_ )


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

Si ta secte, euh, ton cercle ne communique que par iPhone et que tu y trouves ton compte, alors tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. Dans la mesure où ça répond à ton attente, c'est l'essentiel.

*iBabar dit :* "Le prix en soi n’est rien, c’est la valeur effective qu’il faut calculer (_prix achat - prix revente: pour un S8 ce prix d’achat prend déjà 300 ou 400€ dans la vue alors que le produit est toujours commercialisé... quand l’iPhone ne perd que 130€ à la sortie du nouveau_), et plus encore la valeur d’usage (_2€/j est-ce cher pour un produit qu’on utilise en « permanence »? or ça correspond à près de 1500€ sur 2 ans_)"

Le smartphone, c'est du consommable. En fonction du pouvoir d'achat de chacun, le prix n'est jamais négligeable encore moins "rien". Quant à la revente, c'est plutôt théorique qu'effectif. Après deux ans de bons et loyaux services, le smartphone est généralement usé ou dépassé sur le plan technologique. Le nombre limité de charges et décharges entre également en ligne de compte. Apple est d'ailleurs plutôt gonflé de vendre un produit obsolète au même tarif (ou presque) mais vu que ça marche, ce serait dommage de s'en priver.

Si je m'en tiens à ton argumentaire, ayant acheté mon Mate 9 environ 700 euros et en le gardant deux ans, il m'aura coûté environ un seul et unique euro par jour soit deux fois moins que ton joujou. Ainsi, à pouvoir d'achat égal, je pourrais financer un autre objet pour un euro supplémentaire durant ce même laps de temps. Tu as raison sur un point : si j'avais attendu un an supplémentaire, je pouvais avoir le Mate 9 à moitié prix ce qui m'aurait permis d'en acheter quatre pour le prix d'un iPhone (Initiative que tu ne peux hélas pas suivre dans la mesure où ton joujou est vendu au même tarif un an après sa sortie) !

Dans deux ans, tu penses revendre ton joujou devenu obsolète à prix d'or... Quand le bon sens cède le pas à la croyance, c'est le marketing qui en sort grand gagnant. Penses-y !


----------



## aunisien (26 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, je pensais que c’était une messagerie propre comme BBM en son temps sur BlackBerry (_bien qu’ils aient essayé de la porter sur Android sur la fin quand ils avaient déjà un pied dans la tombe..._).



BBM existe toujours et il est multi-plateformes il existe même pour iOS !


----------



## ibabar (26 Septembre 2017)

jmtweb a dit:


> Si ta secte, euh, ton cercle ne communique que par iPhone


À court d’arguments il reste toujours l’insulte, tu as raison... 
C’est un état de fait, je n’y peux rien si mon entourage est majoritairement sur iPhone, je ne leur impose pas! J’ai d’ailleurs vu à quel point c’était chiant quand j’ai testé Android: plus de partages de photos, plus de iMessages...



jmtweb a dit:


> Dans deux ans, tu penses revendre ton joujou devenu obsolète à prix d'or... Quand le bon sens cède le pas à la croyance, c'est le marketing qui en sort grand gagnant. Penses-y !


Libre à toi de te rassurer dans TES propres croyances.
Je ne détiens pas LA vérité mais ma vérité est la suivante: achat d’un iPhone 6 Plus 1 mois après sa sortie (919€), revendu (pour un 7 Plus que j’ai toujours) 23 mois plus tard 430€, soit un coût de 21€/mois.

Je ne trouve pas ça excessif, surtout au vu des économies qu’on fait aujourd’hui en parallèle sur les forfaits téléphoniques.
Je peux te rejoindre sur le fait qu’il faille avancer cette trésorerie et que tout le monde ne peut pas se permettre de sortir 1000€ d’un coup.

Je ne suis pas certain que les Android gardent une telle cote: le S8 sorti le 28 avril à 809€ se trouvait déjà en septembre à 499€ sur Amazon (https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/smartphone-samsung-galaxy-s8/409642)


----------



## jmtweb (26 Septembre 2017)

Belle autocritique de ta part.


----------



## panany (27 Septembre 2017)

je lisais ce soir des reviews sur le mate 9 et c est quasi unanime quoi tout le monde le trouvais vraiment génial.. et pas mal en etait vraiment plus content que les hauts de gammes de chez samsung, souvent les meme arguments contre samsung : la surcouche de samsung sur android est une catastrophe .. ( contrairement a huawei ou visiblement la surcouche est tres legere et se rapproche d android pur ... ) bref ce mate 10 pro me fais quand meme beaucoup de l oeil vivement la présentation


----------



## Alino06 (28 Septembre 2017)

panany a dit:


> je lisais ce soir des reviews sur le mate 9 et c est quasi unanime quoi tout le monde le trouvais vraiment génial.. et pas mal en etait vraiment plus content que les hauts de gammes de chez samsung, souvent les meme arguments contre samsung : la surcouche de samsung sur android est une catastrophe .. ( contrairement a huawei ou visiblement la surcouche est tres legere et se rapproche d android pur ... ) bref ce mate 10 pro me fais quand meme beaucoup de l oeil vivement la présentation



Oui mais ca c'est juste faux, et montre surtout une méconnaissance des produits, et le fait que les gens ont une tendance à vouloir parler sans connaitre.

Touchwizz n'existe plus désormais sur le haut de gamme Samsung, elle a été remplacé par Samsung Experience beaucoup plus proche de la version "stock" d'Android et qui a été grandement épuré. La plupart des critiques ont justement salué le gros effort du Coréen sur ce sujet à la sortie du S8.


----------



## panany (28 Septembre 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Oui mais ca c'est juste faux, et montre surtout une méconnaissance des produits, et le fait que les gens ont une tendance à vouloir parler sans connaitre.
> 
> Touchwizz n'existe plus désormais sur le haut de gamme Samsung, elle a été remplacé par Samsung Experience beaucoup plus proche de la version "stock" d'Android et qui a été grandement épuré. La plupart des critiques ont justement salué le gros effort du Coréen sur ce sujet à la sortie du S8.




moi j ne sais pas .... je te dis juste ce que j ai lu ... ^^ 
aprs quand meme huawei les gens ont l air unanime ( sur le mate 9 en tout cas )


----------



## cliagre (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, pour ma part je prends l’iPhone X qui il est vrai est cher. Mais je suis un fan d’Apple donc peut-être pas une référence en matière de choix. Mais ce que je peux dire c’est que j’ai des IPhone depuis l’iPhone 3g et je n’ai jamais eut aucun soucis et ils se revendent facilement. Si mon avis à pu t’aider. 
Amicalement


----------



## Mastermaiyc0 (1 Octobre 2017)

panany a dit:


> bonjour a tous alors pour cette "nouvelle anné" je suis face a un dilemme, l iphone X ( qui sera surement un super modele ) m a un peu décu par son design, et surtout son Prix....
> 
> Il est vrai qu aujourdhui les telephones bordeless sont magnifique en général....
> 
> ...


Bonjour /Bonsoir 
Donc j'aimerais te parler un peu de mon expérience avant que tu ne prenne tel ou tel décision, et je tiens à m'excuser pour mon français, je viens du Québec donc... 
Bref...j'ai toujours eu des iPhone depuis le 3GS, j'adore l'ergonomie iOS et iCloud qui est arrivé en 2010.. Mais j'ai toujours gardé l'oeil ouvert sur le dark side android, année après année les android sont devenu de plus en plus craquant, design flexibilité de l'os et ect.. 
En 2014 j'ai upgrade pour le iPhone 6, et j'ai pas trouvé l'intérêt à changer d'iphone vu le manque d'innovation à mon goût 6s et 7 (prise jack qui prend sa retraite) 
À la sortie du galaxy s8 j'ai décidé de me jetter dans le bain.. J'AI ADORÉ CE TÉLÉPHONE.. Pendant les 4 premières semaines. Le hardware est impeccable mais Android mon gars ayayayayya je regrette la stabilité de mon iPhone 6 même.. Juste pour te dire côté os Apple est à des années lumières d'android, les arguments du genre Oh on peut le customize tous ça... Ça en vaut pas la peine c'est une perte énorme d'argent et d'ergonomie. 
Le iPhone X va être mon prochain téléphone et sans aucun regret oui chez nous c'est 1500$ pour le 256gb mais c'est un téléphone que je compte garder 3 ans 4 ans sans soucis mais j'avoue que si j'avais un iPhone 7 je ferais ps de changement et j'attendrai le prochain. 
Rend toi service et passe pas sur Android, surtout si t'es bien confortable dans ton monde iOS, 6 mois après je suis tjr perdu pour trouver mon calendrier sur Android ou mes calendriers.. Yen a plusieurs en duplicata celui de Google celui de samsung bixby (le bouton sur le côté est une autre histoire) le 27 octobre à 3h du matin je serais debout pour commender mon nouveau compagnon. 
Pense y


----------



## ibabar (2 Octobre 2017)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> Le iPhone X va être mon prochain téléphone et sans aucun regret oui chez nous c'est 1500$ pour le 256gb


J’ignore si les taxes sont incluses ou non au Canada?
Pour info: 1500$ CAD = 1000€ EUR
En France le X 256Go est à 1329€ TTC, soit quasiment 2000$ (1957$)


----------



## Mastermaiyc0 (2 Octobre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> J’ignore si les taxes sont incluses ou non au Canada?
> Pour info: 1500$ CAD = 1000€ EUR
> En France le X 256Go est à 1329€ TTC, soit quasiment 2000$ (1957$)


Non les taxes sont pas incluses, ça va faire aux alentours de 1730$ Apple care pour 260$... Ça coûte un peu plus chère par chez vous, bonne raison de venir au Québec pour les vacances de Noël


----------



## okeeb (2 Octobre 2017)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> 6 mois après je suis tjr perdu pour trouver mon calendrier sur Android



Faut juste cliquer sur "calendrier" [emoji6], celui de Samsung n'étant même pas activé de base... 



Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> celui de samsung bixby



Non, Bixby n'a pas de calendrier, comme Siri il se contente de consulter et manager le (ou les) calendriers vers lequel (lesquels) vous lui avez demandé de pointer. 



Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> (le bouton sur le côté est une autre histoire)



Suffit de le désactiver en attendant la traduction française de l'assistant...

Néanmoins je reconnais qu'un smartphone travaillant avec un os conçus chacun par la même entreprise évitent ce genre de choses induites par la conception multi-supports d'Android... 
Cependant, cela peut être intéressant de creuser un peu l'usage profond du système, ce que l'on ne comprend pas n'étant pas forcément un défaut...


----------



## Mastermaiyc0 (2 Octobre 2017)

okeeb a dit:


> t, cela peut être intéressant de creuser un peu l'usage profond du système, ce que l'on ne comprend pas n'étant pas


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai ni la patience ni l'envie d'apprendre à utiliser un nouveau usage... L'âge peut être


----------



## okeeb (2 Octobre 2017)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai ni la patience ni l'envie d'apprendre à utiliser un nouveau usage... L'âge peut être


Ce que je peux comprendre aussi, l'âge aussi me talonne [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2017)

Mastermaiyc0 a dit:


> L'âge peut être





okeeb a dit:


> l'âge aussi me talonne


Alors vous deux, ça se passe bien dans la maison de retraite ? Demain n'oubliez pas que c'est le jour de la chorale.


----------



## okeeb (2 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Alors vous deux, ça se passe bien dans la maison de retraite ? Demain n'oubliez pas que c'est le jour de la chorale.


Je peux pas, j'ai un loto et après un bridge de prévus [emoji16]


----------



## panany (17 Octobre 2017)

maintenant que le mate 10 pro est sorti je suis de plus en plus tenté .....^^

surtout que sur different site il le prédisait au alentour de 900 1000 euros et finalement la bonne surprise est quils le sortent a 799....

je ne m y connait pas trop trop mais il a l air vraiment sympa


----------



## Alino06 (17 Octobre 2017)

Oui sur le papier, à voir maintenant en "vrai".
Quand ils ont présenté Bixby sur le S8 ça devait aussi être une révolution avec un vrai assistant etc. Au final ça sert à rien et c'est pas au point surtout


----------



## panany (17 Octobre 2017)

oui c est vrai mais on va vite savoir il sort en novembre mais si je vend mon iphone 7 je risque de me lancer


----------



## panany (1 Novembre 2017)

je crois je vais définitivement me lancer sur ce huawei mate 10 ... sauf si quelqu un a un meilleur modele a me proposer je suis ouvert a toutes proposition ^^

et quelqu un a une idée de combien je pourrai revendre mon iphone 7? en tres bon état  32GB


----------



## Everyc (27 Novembre 2017)

Salut alors je sais pas si mon avis va aider ,mais il y a peu je suis parti d androïd pour iPhone. Pourquoi car les maj androïd m’on fais planter mon s7 edge 2 fois et a force ,cela fatigue ,sans compter les ralentissements les bug et j’en passe juste a cause du fais qu une marque fais le matériel et Google le système alors souvent ça plante si le système n’est pas mis au point avant d être envoyer sur les terminaux. 
J’ai pris un iPhone 7 Plus j’ai retrouver toute mes appli habituel je suis rester avec Google pour certaines mais Apple a bien fais les choses vu que mes contacts,agenda, mail tout a été récupéré et après 7 jour d utilisation j en suis ravie. Voilà à toi de voir


----------



## lostOzone (27 Novembre 2017)

Il a l’air pas mal ce Mate 10 Pro par contre 800€ pour du Huawei j’ai quand même du mal. 

L’iPhone 7 s’il est en parfait état dans les 500€ maxi.


----------



## Auregami (14 Décembre 2017)

Hello!
Alors au final sur quoi s'est porté ton choix ?

Moi j'ai l'iPhone 7 et je suis toujours en hésitation avec l'iPhone X ou le Mate 10 pro. C'est Android qui me fait douter. Et aussi car j'ai un mac, et qu'on se le dise, l'écosystème Apple est bien foutu.


----------



## hellric (28 Décembre 2017)

Pour ma part j’ai switché vers Android (Oneplus 3T) il y a un an et je suis enchanté, rien ne me manque de iOS.
L’appareil est super stable et rapide, aucune baisse de performances. On peut le personnaliser avec des themes et des widgets très facilement et aussi obtenir vraiment le lanceur qu’on veut (j’utilise Nova launcher qui est top et permet de faire tout ce quel’iphone propose). iCloud est avantageusement remplacé par tous les services Google (photos et musique qui stockent ma bibliothèque gratuitement, Drive, Keep pour les notes, agenda, contact et même la continuité avec airdroid), qui sont tout à fait compatibles avec Mac et iPad que j’ai toujours.
Je viens donc de reprendre un Oneplus 5T avec un magnifique écran Oled 6 » 128 GB pour 500 EUR...

Il a fallu un peu se préparer mais il y a des facilités pour transférer la musique et les photos et les documents du mac vers les services google. 

J’etais vraiment sceptique car j’avais testé Android il y a 5 ans sans succès, mais là ils ont vraiment beaucoup évolué.


----------



## ibabar (28 Décembre 2017)

hellric a dit:


> j’avais testé Android il y a 5 ans sans succès, mais là ils ont vraiment beaucoup évolué


Sur le respect de la vie privée aussi...!?


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Sur le respect de la vie privée aussi...!?


Ça dépend qui...


----------



## beber666 (30 Décembre 2017)

J'ai été confronté par le meme dilemme... Garder un mac mais quitter l'iPhone
J'ai donc testé avec un xiaomi Redmi Note 4 64GO à 150€ afin de faire joujou. Et là surprise...
L'OS est juste top, mieux qu'iOS selon moi. En gros t'as un iPhone mais que tu peux casser sans pleurer, et sans la moucheté d'Android. Le système MIUI étant un fork par une vulgaire surcouche.

Bien sur à 150€ il ne faut pas t'attendre à des prouesses niveau photo, mais si tu peux mettre le double t'aura un périphérique équivalent.

J'ai eu des iPhones depuis le début, je ne supportais plus la logique forcée d'Apple qui te fais mettre à jour ton tel en lui faisant perdre 30% de ses perfs à chaque fois (j'exagère juste un peu mais je suis pas loin de la réalité)

Cerise sur le gateau je peux mettre deux cartes SIM ou alors 1 carte SIM et une micro SD. 
Le passage sur les services Google s'est fait sans problème, en meme temps tout est gratos donc bon, difficile de faire mieux.

J'ai aussi équipé ma maison en domotique Xiaomi (camera à 15€, Lampes smart led à 10 € etc... Bref t'as une gamme de produits impressionnante, qui est présente bien qu'avant Apple présente son Homekit, comme quoi les chinois ne copient pas tout (même si l'OS lui est clairement pompé sur iOS.

Je reviendrai peut être sur des iPhones, quand Apple aura cessé de prendre ses clients pour des vaches à lait, même si j'aime toujours la marque malgrès tout.


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2017)

J'aime assez MIUI mais généralement je retourne à d'autres lanceurs. Les Xiaomi offrent un rapport qualité/prix très satisfaisant. Cependant, je reste circonspect sur la partie domotique : on a parlé des atermoiements d'Aple avec la sécurité de Homekit et ils sont regrettables ; je ne suis pas certain que d'autres fabricants soient forcément meilleurs et davantage concernés par la sécurité de leurs objets. Assez souvent, les objets connectés sont mal conçus et mal maintenus sur ce point.


----------



## lecowboy (10 Janvier 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Encore plus simple : j'ai un téléphone avec chacun des systèmes.
> Et je n'aime véritablement ni l'un ni l'autre
> 
> Pour l'iPhone X, si je mets de côté que je ne l'achèterai pas (aucun intérêt pour mon utilisation, prix à des coudées au-dessus de ce que j'accepte de payer pour un téléphone), je pense qu'on a intérêt à le prendre en main et à l'évaluer avant de se lancer.
> ...



Non,pas besoin de mettre son nez sur l’iPhone 
Je trouve très pratique Face ID,
Je ne reviendrai pas arrière !!2[emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Orphanis (13 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis entre les deux (Galaxy Note 8) et iPhone X. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de m'exprimer sur le sujet mais je fais essayer de synthétiser cela :

Le Galaxy Note 8 offre plus de technologies et moins de compromis à un prix plus "serré". Il propose l'équivalent du Face ID en plus du Touch ID et d'un scanner oculaire. Le stylet offre des fonctionnalités inédites (faire des copies d'écran localisés) et l'écran, OLED, est plus grand que celui de l'IPhone X et ne souffre pas d'une encoche handicapante et la politique du Samsung Store étant plus cool, il y a beaucoup de logiciels que tu ne trouverai pas sur iPhone (si tu veux regarder la télévision américaine ou anglaise en live par exemple). La possibilité d'étendre la mémoire via une micro-sim ou d'insérer deux cartes sim dans un téléphone sont des arguments, à mon sens, sérieux.

Si tu es déjà sur IOs depuis pas mal d'année, je te conseillerais pourtant de rester sur iPhone (quel que soit l'IPhone): l'expérience d'utilisation, la simplicité et l'ergonomie restent à mon sens nettement supérieurs. Les seuls personnes à qui je conseillerai un téléphone Android  en lieu et place d'un IDevices sont celles qui n'ont jamais eu d'IPhone.


Ps. je trouve toujours que le prix de l'IPhone est indécent et c'est un téléphone que je comptais boycotter; malheureusement, le nécessité d'avoir un nouveau téléphone s'est fait imposée à moi et je ne voyais pas trop ce qu'il était possible de prendre chez Apple (IPhone 8 trop petit, iPhone 8 Plus assez cher et au design vieillissant donc risque de décote sérieuse l'année prochaine...). On est toujours un peu prisonnier chez Apple quand on a investi dans un écosystème dont les iPhone sont la pierre angulaire.


----------



## joeynizarr32 (17 Janvier 2018)

bonjour
d'apres mon expérience professionnelle chez samsung je vois que le faite d'installer des fichiers APK dont on est besoin  sur android   a un impact direct sur le terminal vaux mieux de prendre un iPhone ça sera plus sécurisé et fiable


----------



## okeeb (17 Janvier 2018)

Une apk est un fichier d'installation d'application.
Les applications installées depuis les stores, Apple ou Android sont aussi des apk.
La seule différence est que les store sont censés garantir que les fichiers disponibles sont vierges de virus ou autres malwares, à la différence des fichiers trouvés sur le net.
Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que la même chose que télécharger un soft sur un ordinateur.
Et vu la fiabilité toute relative des stores qui font souvent la une du net quand un logiciel malveillant est trouvé chez eux, je crois que c'est plutôt une question de bon sens quand on télécharge une apk, de s'assurer au mieux de sa "propreté". 
En cela je ne vois pas le rapport entre Samsung et les apk... 
Quand à l'écosystème Apple, il a démontré plus d'une fois ces dernières années qu'il n'était plus aussi sûr que par le passé, en tout cas pas plus que les autres...


----------



## ScapO (17 Janvier 2018)

joeynizarr32 a dit:


> bonjour
> d'apres mon expérience professionnelle chez samsung je vois que le faite d'installer des fichiers APK dont on est besoin  sur android   a un impact direct sur le terminal



oui,ça mange de la place....


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2018)

joeynizarr32 a dit:


> bonjour
> d'apres mon expérience professionnelle chez samsung je vois que le faite d'installer des fichiers APK dont on est besoin  sur android   a un impact direct sur le terminal vaux mieux de prendre un iPhone ça sera plus sécurisé et fiable


Si tu fais toi-même ta petite application, ce sera un APK que tu installeras à la main et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il est dangereux. Quant à l'impact, cela dépend évidemment de ce que fait l'application en question : il est impossible de tirer des généralités utiles de cet exemple.

Par ailleurs, les équipes en charge des magasins d'applications, malgré toute leur bonne (?) volonté, ne pourront jamais t'assurer de l'innocuité de toutes les applications. Et, après tout, on ne connaît pas forcément leur cahier des charges interne.


----------



## panany (22 Janvier 2018)

bon je reviens vous donnez mpon avis plutot objectif suite a mon passage sur android ( apple a depasser les bornes pour moi avec leurs iphone x a 1200 boules.. )

comme je l ai deja dis precedement j avais deja tenté un switch il y a 4 ou 5 ans j étais passé sur samsung je ne sais pls trop lequel.... bref ca m avait vite soulé ...
j étais donc retourné sur iphone jusqu il y a 2 mois environ ...

Je me suis laissé séduire par la marque one plus, et je me suis donc pris le one plus 5T ....

et ben franchement android a BEAUCOUP évolué.... pour le moment je ne ressent aucun manque d IOS ( et encore moins depuis la version 10 avec plein de bug et de freeze sur mon iphone 7!!!! )
le téléphone one plus est vraiment tres tres bien tres bonne finition, tres bonne qualité, tres fluide... juste un petit hic la qualité des photo en basse lumiere ( mais qui a été deja pas mal corrigé suite a la derniere mise a jour ) 
la "face ID" de one plus est instantané et fonctionne tres tres bien, l emprunte digital est plus rapide que sur mon iphone 7, l écran est tres beau .... et le prix 450 euros .... bon.. ^^


dans tout les cas pour le moment je ne regrette en rien mon switch...


----------



## NestorK (30 Janvier 2018)

Orphanis a dit:


> Le Galaxy Note 8 offre plus de technologies et moins de compromis à un prix plus "serré". Il propose l'équivalent du Face ID en plus du Touch ID et d'un scanner oculaire.



Aucun équivalent de Face ID sur le Note 8 mais un scanner d'iris. Et ce scanner d'iris a plein de limitations en plus d'avoir un fonctionnement pas toujours super fiable (pas de lunette de soleil, ne fonctionne pas dans le noir, etc). Le "Touch ID" de Samsung marche en revanche très bien, quand tu arrives à pointer ton doigt sur le capteur d'empreinte placé tellement haut (et décalé sur la droite à coté du capteur photo).  

Attention : le Note 8 est certainement un excellent téléphone. Mais si Face ID n'est pas l'idéal pour beaucoup, difficile de trouver que les choix multiples de Note 8 respirent l'efficacité et l'ergonomie... 



Orphanis a dit:


> Ps. je trouve toujours que le prix de l'IPhone est indécent et c'est un téléphone que je comptais boycotter; malheureusement, le nécessité d'avoir un nouveau téléphone s'est fait imposée à moi et je ne voyais pas trop ce qu'il était possible de prendre chez Apple (IPhone 8 trop petit, iPhone 8 Plus assez cher et au design vieillissant donc risque de décote sérieuse l'année prochaine...). On est toujours un peu prisonnier chez Apple quand on a investi dans un écosystème dont les iPhone sont la pierre angulaire.



Prisonnier du choix de l'iPhone X ? C'est rigolo ! Tu fais une drôle de victime...


----------



## lostOzone (31 Janvier 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Aucun équivalent de Face ID sur le Note 8 mais un scanner d'iris. Et ce scanner d'iris a plein de limitations en plus d'avoir un fonctionnement pas toujours super fiable (pas de lunette de soleil, ne fonctionne pas dans le noir, etc). Le "Touch ID" de Samsung marche en revanche très bien, quand tu arrives à pointer ton doigt sur le capteur d'empreinte placé tellement haut (et décalé sur la droite à coté du capteur photo).


Le scanner d’iris du S8+ fonctionne avec lunette de soleil et même dans le noir. Le vrai problème c’est qu’il fait bien placer ses yeux dans les cercles. Et ça c’est bien moins pratique que FaceID.


----------



## panany (1 Février 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Le scanner d’iris du S8+ fonctionne avec lunette de soleil et même dans le noir. Le vrai problème c’est qu’il fait bien placer ses yeux dans les cercles. Et ça c’est bien moins pratique que FaceID.




moi j ai le one plus 5t et la reconnaissance faciale est super et instantané ... moi qui pensait que ca allé etre gadget et que je n allais jamais l utilisé, au final je.n utilise jamais le lecteur d empreinte ..


----------



## NestorK (9 Février 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> Le scanner d’iris du S8+ fonctionne avec lunette de soleil et même dans le noir. Le vrai problème c’est qu’il fait bien placer ses yeux dans les cercles. Et ça c’est bien moins pratique que FaceID.


Sur MacG, le retour de Nicolas disait qu'avec de simples lunettes classiques, la réussite du scanner diminue drastiquement. Sur Youtube, des tas de reviews sérieuses pointent du doigt que dans le noir et avec des lunettes de soleil, c'est souvent le fail.

Après, je veux bien, je n'ai pas le téléphone, donc ça reste du "lu, vu" (et encore une fois, je pense que le Note 8 est un excellent smartphone, à première vue).


----------



## lostOzone (13 Février 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Sur MacG, le retour de Nicolas disait qu'avec de simples lunettes classiques, la réussite du scanner diminue drastiquement. Sur Youtube, des tas de reviews sérieuses pointent du doigt que dans le noir et avec des lunettes de soleil, c'est souvent le fail.
> 
> Après, je veux bien, je n'ai pas le téléphone, donc ça reste du "lu, vu" (et encore une fois, je pense que le Note 8 est un excellent smartphone, à première vue).



Avec mes lunettes de vue ça marche et je ne suis pas le seul. La plus grosse difficulté c’est d’avoir les yeux dans les cercles pour que le scanner fonctionne et ça n’est pas pratique il faut souvent recommencer. Mais par moment ça marche du premier coup. 
Pour les lunettes de soleil je pense que ça marche avec des modèles pas trop foncé. A mon avis celle qui font miroir doivent poser problème. En tout cas les miennes fonctionnent avec le S8+. 

Après ce qui est assez triste c’est le peu de détails des pseudos review. Évidemment que dans certains cas ça ne marchera pas. Mais faudrait tester une quantité importantes de cas. Tous les iris ne sont pas les mêmes toutes les lunettes non plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2018)

lostOzone a dit:


> La plus grosse difficulté c’est d’avoir les yeux dans les cercles pour que le scanner fonctionne et ça n’est pas pratique il faut souvent recommencer. Mais par moment ça marche du premier coup.



C'est vachement pratique, dis donc.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2018)

Reproche sur le X , il faut être en face pour le débloquer 

Pas le top


----------



## lostOzone (17 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reproche sur le X , il faut être en face pour le débloquer
> 
> Pas le top



Oui mais c’est toujours plus simple que sur l’iris chez Samsung.


----------



## Bart94 (18 Février 2018)

Le note 8 est a 709€ à la Fnac.
Un ami, qui voulait le X 256 go, me demande le conseiller.
Qu’en pensez-vous ?
Sur l’iPhone X, je lui conseille l’applecare +.
IPhone X avec étui et AppleCare : 1.600€
Note 8 : 709€ .....


----------



## NestorK (18 Février 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Le note 8 est a 709€ à la Fnac.
> Un ami, qui voulait le X 256 go, me demande le conseiller.
> Qu’en pensez-vous ?
> Sur l’iPhone X, je lui conseille l’applecare +.
> ...


T'as comparaison est un peu étrange, non ?

Le Note 8 - tout du moins sur fnac.com - c'est 809 euros. A ce prix, c'est 64 go et sans service d'extensions de garantie et ou de remplacement en cas de casse.

Le même iPhone X en face - avec 64 go donc, c'est pas 1600 euros, c'est 1159 euros.

Différence de prix : 350 euros (ce n'est pas rien). Et là, tout dépend de ton ami, de ses choix, de ses achats côté Android ou côté iOS, de son éco-système (s'il possède un mac, l'iPhone est vrai plus), de son budget, etc. Sinon, ce sont deux excellents téléphones.

Si ensuite ton ami veut absolument l'Apple Care (perso, je m'en passe très bien) et qu'il lui faut absolument l'iPhone avec 256 go, c'est encore autre chose.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Pour moi , 


pas de choix , je reste dans le monde de la pomme ,
Eh oui  tout le monde et beau 






Souvenir pour les vieux


----------



## Bart94 (20 Février 2018)

Avec l’offre de remboursement de Samsung de 100€, le note coûte 709.
Une carte sd permets d’étendre sa mémoire.
On peut donc comparer le note 8 au X 256 go.

La fragilité du X impose quasiment l’applecare + : si le dos en verre est brisé, le téléphone ne sera pas réparable.


----------



## ibabar (20 Février 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Une carte sd permets d’étendre sa mémoire


Une Twingo avec une remorque, ça n'a jamais fait un Scénic...



Bart94 a dit:


> La fragilité du X impose quasiment l’applecare + : si le dos en verre est brisé, le téléphone ne sera pas réparable


Tu cherches surtout à te convaincre toi-même avec des arguments infondés...
_ Les 256Go ne sont pas obligatoires, surtout à l'heure du cloud où les fichiers les plus volumineux (photos et vidéos) peuvent être uploadés et le stockage optimisé sur le smartphone. Quant à la musique elle se streame!
_ Beaucoup de gens prennent juste soin de leur smartphone, et même plus fragile avec un dos en verre, ça n'est pas un du cristal. A ce que je sache le Note 8 a aussi un dos en verre, et l'écran avant qui déborde sur les tranches (souvent la zone la plus impactée lors d'une chute) est sans doute plus fragile que le pourtour en acier de l'iPhone X, non?
_ Quant à comparer 2 flagships aussi différents, c'est un débat de geek ou d'enfant gâté (qui n'utilisera son smartphone HDG que pour jouer à Candycrush et à Facebook...).
Un acheteur lambda ira d'emblée vers le Note 8 parce qu'il est moins cher, parce qu'il a un écran géant, parce qu'il a un stylet, quand un acheteur lambda ira d'emblée vers l'iPhone X parce qu'il est habitué à l'écosystème Apple et à iOS en particulier, parce qu'il veut juste remplacer son iPhone vieillissant et le 8 ne fait pas bander...etc.



Bart94 a dit:


> Un ami (...) me demande le conseiller.
> Qu’en pensez-vous ?


Vu ta propre incertitude, si vous êtes réellement amis, le mieux est de lui dire que tu ne sais pas!


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Une carte sd permets d’étendre sa mémoire.


Non, tu étends la capacité de stockage, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## Bart94 (20 Février 2018)

Il m’a demandé conseil, car je possède un iPhone X.
Je n’essaie donc pas de convaincre que le note 8 est mieux, sinon j’aurais le note 8.
J’essaye juste d’être objectif.

Concernant le cloud, je pense qu’il y une lacune.
Il est possible de stocker ses photos sur le cloud mais elles restent sur l’iPhone.
Si vous la supprimez de l’iphone, elle seront supprimées si cloud.


----------



## ibabar (21 Février 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Il est possible de stocker ses photos sur le cloud mais elles restent sur l’iPhone


Oui mais avec la possibilité d'optimiser le stockage sur l'iPhone et ça fait vraiment gagner beaucoup de place !
_Chez moi par exemple, j'ai 113.6Go de photos sur iCloud qui ne représentent plus que 3.35Go sur mon iPhone._


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, tu étends la capacité de stockage, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.


C'est déjà pas mal. Et le stockage, _c'est_ de la mémoire.
Ce qui est décevant est que l'on ne peut pas utiliser cette mémoire additionnelle comme une vraie extension de la mémoire initiale, mais c'est quand même appréciable, par rapport aux appareils iOS.


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Prisonnier du choix de l'iPhone X ? C'est rigolo ! Tu fais une drôle de victime...



Perso je le comprend très bien, il y a un monopole du matériel sous iOS et macOS ... et c'est effectivement une prison matérielle ...


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Perso je le comprend très bien, il y a un monopole du matériel sous iOS et macOS ... et c'est effectivement une prison matérielle ...


Toutefois, la "prison" iOS, dans le cas des smartphones (je mets de côté les tablettes), a des barreaux plus fins et facilement escamotables... Donc nous sommes souvent des prisonniers consentants.

La plupart des logiciels iOS ont leur équivalent Android et on passe aisément de l'un à l'autre système (c'est mon cas depuis des années) ; les équivalents ne sont certes pas tous de qualité égale mais ce n'est pas si terrible. Et la plupart des applications usuelles sont disponibles ici (iOS) et là (Android) ; concrètement, prendre mon iPhone ou mon XPeria n'a pratiquement qu'un seul impact : ma musique n'est aujourd'hui que sur iTunes (mais je vais bientôt y remédier).

De fait il "suffit" d'être un brin rationnel et de ne pas prendre les divers discours marketing (et leurs caisses de résonnance médiatiques) pour la sainte vérité.


----------



## Bart94 (21 Février 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui mais avec la possibilité d'optimiser le stockage sur l'iPhone et ça fait vraiment gagner beaucoup de place !
> _Chez moi par exemple, j'ai 113.6Go de photos sur iCloud qui ne représentent plus que 3.35Go sur mon iPhone._



Comment cela fonctionne-t’il ?


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Comment cela fonctionne-t’il ?



Il n'a que les miniatures, et c'est téléchargé en live quand il veut les voir/modifier. Après le jour où icloud tombe, ce sera plus rigolo ...


----------



## NestorK (21 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Perso je le comprend très bien, il y a un monopole du matériel sous iOS et macOS ... et c'est effectivement une prison matérielle ...


Je parlais surtout de modèle que d'éco-système dont je suis pour le coup moi aussi "prisonnier". Un iPhone 6s fait tout aussi bien le taf aujourd'hui, comme un iPhone 7 ou un iPhone SE. On est pas obligé de passer à la caisse pour le dernier modèle le plus cher, surtout quand derrière - si on veut un modèle récent - un simple iPhone 8 fait quasi la même chose.

Le discours façon Calimero sur "je suis bien obligé de me payer un iPhone X", bon...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Je dois négocier demain un smartphone pour mon job

la négociation s'annonce pas facile


----------



## Bart94 (21 Février 2018)

IPhone ou Android ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2018)

Iphone je doute 

mais je vais tenter


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Je parlais surtout de modèle que d'éco-système dont je suis pour le coup moi aussi "prisonnier". Un iPhone 6s fait tout aussi bien le taf aujourd'hui, comme un iPhone 7 ou un iPhone SE. On est pas obligé de passer à la caisse pour le dernier modèle le plus cher, surtout quand derrière - si on veut un modèle récent - un simple iPhone 8 fait quasi la même chose.
> 
> Le discours façon Calimero sur "je suis bien obligé de me payer un iPhone X", bon...



Je parlais de matos non Apple pour faire tourner les OS Apple. Comme un de mes MEILLEURS Mac qui fût le Starmax de Motorola sous Système 7, puis 8 et 9. Apple fait du joli, mais le rapport prix/ce qu'il y a dedans reste sérieusement médiocre ... iPhone ou Mac, même soucis.

Enfin ce n'est pas prêt de changer avec les vaches à lait que sont (surtout aujourd'hui) les clients de la pomme ...


----------



## claudegmt2 (7 Août 2018)

Je travaille au boulot sur android et perso sur mac

Je dois reconnaitre aujourd'hui, que l'utilisation du cloud de google rend les m^mes services que sur mac
Je synchronise contact et calendrier sur les 2 systèmes
Au moment de changer mon 6S, et malgré mon attachement depuis + de 20 ans à la pomme, les tarifs deviennent vraiment trop élevés et la bascule sur un android 30 ou 40 % moins cher qu'un iphone se posera sérieusement.
Pour avoir vu fonctionner le chrome book, je dois aussi dire que j'ai été bluffé.
En fait, si on est objectif, on prend un matériel apple qui nous plaît, o minore le pris de 30 ou 40% et on regarde le marché.
On a parfois de très très bonne surprises aussi bien en terme de rendu qualité que de fonctionnalité.
Les autres ont réagi, force est de le constater et même si la pomme reste un superbe objet de luxe l'age et la raison nous permettent de regarder aussi avec envie ailleurs


----------



## ibabar (7 Août 2018)

claudegmt2 a dit:


> l'utilisation du cloud de google rend les m^mes services que sur mac


Le flicage et la revente de données personnelles...!?


----------



## jean512 (7 Août 2018)

claudegmt2 a dit:


> Je travaille au boulot sur android et perso sur mac
> 
> Je dois reconnaitre aujourd'hui, que l'utilisation du cloud de google rend les m^mes services que sur mac
> Je synchronise contact et calendrier sur les 2 systèmes
> ...



pour moi les iPhones sont moins chers que les android très haut de gamme en considérant une bonne revente.


----------

